# grouper closure timeline



## NorthernExposure (Nov 16, 2010)

Does the closure start on midnight of the 31st or midnight of the 1st of January?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

In Federal waters only it has always on all closures closed 0001 on the stated date 1st of Jan. Grouper are open in Fl waters until 0001 Feb 1st and closed for Feb and March. Here's the new regulations.
*Rules*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Well...*

We can still catch an keep:
pinfish
ramora
hardhead catfish

sheesh....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*groupers*

didnt they extend the closure this year until June 1st????


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

billin said:


> didnt they extend the closure this year until June 1st????


Just go up to my post and click on the underlined word Rules


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

*Gulf of Mexico (Except All State Waters of Monroe County)*

Interim Rule for Gag Grouper in Federal Waters 
Updated: December 21, 2010
The latest stock assessment indicates that gag grouper in the Gulf of Mexico are overfished and undergoing overfishing. NOAA Fisheries Service recently announced an interim rule that will prohibit recreational harvest of gag grouper in Gulf of Mexico federal waters until long-term management measures for gag grouper can be developed. 
Effective January 1, 2011, recreational harvest of gag grouper in federal waters of the Gulf of Mexico is prohibited.
This interim rule will be in effect for 180 days and could be extended for another 186 days. However, it was the intent of the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council, when requesting this temporary rule, that there should be a recreational harvest of gag in 2011. If supported by science, this season will be developed by the Council as part of long-term management measures to end overfishing and rebuild the Gulf gag grouper stock.
This closure also prohibits anyone on board a vessel for which a federal commercial or charter/headboat permit for the Gulf of Mexico Reef Fish fishery has been issued from harvesting or possessing gag grouper in state waters of the Gulf of Mexico. The interim closure does not apply to other recreational harvesters fishing for gag grouper in state waters. However, the FWC may address potential rule changes for gag grouper in state waters of the Gulf of Mexico following final action by NOAA Fisheries Service.​For more information: 

NOAA Southeast Fishery Bulletin
Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council
NOAA Fisheries Southeast Regional Office


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

So when is the pinfish tournament? It is all that we will have left before long.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

gameaholic said:


> So when is the pinfish tournament? It is all that we will have left before long.


Now thats funny!


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

Lmao.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm starting to hate florida more and more...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fl*

it isnt just Fl thank goodness we arent regulated by the south atlantic board those guys are going nuts up and down the east coast at least we can still fish here cant keep anything but no closures


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

appleguy said:


> I'm starting to hate florida more and more...


Come on over I'll be glad to donate $5 for gas to get you at least out of the state of Florida, See yaa :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me know about that pinfish tourney, I know where some biggins are.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

ya ought to live on the alantic coast. i live in south carolina and we can't catch anything but black sea bass and they are gonna close bsb by the end of the month. also saw where they want the cobia limit to be one PER BOAT and wahoo 2 PER BOAT. how in the heck they can justify that is beyond me. they also made j hooks illegal for bottom fishing effectively closeing the triggerfish. all that because we might accidently hurt an endangered red snapper.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Why not commercial too?*

Why are they not closing commercial also if the threat to the species is that great. We recreational fishermen always get the green weenee!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

gameaholic said:


> So when is the pinfish tournament? It is all that we will have left before long.


You left out grunts, croakers and blowfish!!!


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

sealark said:


> Come on over I'll be glad to donate $5 for gas to get you at least out of the state of Florida, See yaa :thumbup::thumbup:


Sorry sealark I'm station at NAS Pensacola and will be here for a while. I should of said I'm starting to hate the people more and more not the state :whistling:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

appleguy said:


> Sorry sealark I'm station at NAS Pensacola and will be here for a while. I should of said I'm starting to hate the people more and more not the state :whistling:


Oh hell being in the Military is another story. Come on over anyway I'll give you the $5 for a beer. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

sealark said:


> Oh hell being in the Military is another story. Come on over anyway I'll give you the $5 for a beer. :thumbup::thumbup:


It's funny because I was actually born in Pensacola and then was moved elsewhere I enjoy florida I've just noticed there are alot of political correctness hippies here but I guess that is mostly everywhere now days. :2guns:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

billin said:


> it isnt just Fl thank goodness we arent regulated by the south atlantic board those guys are going nuts up and down the east coast at least we can still fish here cant keep anything but no closures


 
Unfortunately the NOAA Southeast regional fisheries office headed by Dr. Roy Crabtree that regulates the south atlantic is responsible for regulating the Gulf of Mexico as well. http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/aboutus.htm

What is happening over on the atlantic side will happen in the Gulf next. Only a matter of time...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

There's some good news now if we could just get the fuel prices up to4-5 bills a gallon on land that way there will be no recreational bycatch and the greedy b- stars can have it all


----------

